# Hot milk and toast



## Skittle68

Has anyone ever had toast with hot milk poured over it, with salt and pepper, or am I the only one who grew up eating this? I like it so much I get cravings for it, but I don't eat it often because it grosses my bf out lol. Bf is gone for the day, so I'm going to go make myself some milk toast... ::


----------



## pacanis

Making this is in my near future. Kind of what you are talking about, with the addition of an egg 

Quaker Kitchen Milk Poached Eggs Over Toast - YouTube


----------



## pacanis

oops, but to answer your question, no, I have never had warm milk over toast, just bechemel type gravies with asparagus tips or something else included. Eggs Goldenrod comes to mind, too.


----------



## Somebunny

Skittle68 said:


> Has anyone ever had toast with hot milk poured over it, with salt and pepper, or am I the only one who grew up eating this? I like it so much I get cravings for it, but I don't eat it often because it grosses my bf out lol. Bf is gone for the day, so I'm going to go make myself some milk toast... ::



Skittle, my dad used to eat that all the time when his stomach ulcers would "act up".  I'm not sure if he used salt and pepper as that might have been an irritant. I've never tried it, but can imagine it would be "soothing" comfort food, but a little bland for me . Enjoy your trip down 
"memory lane".


----------



## Skittle68

Somebunny said:


> Skittle, my dad used to eat that all the time when his stomach ulcers would "act up".  I'm not sure if he used salt and pepper as that might have been an irritant. I've never tried it, but can imagine it would be "soothing" comfort food, but a little bland for me . Enjoy your trip down
> "memory lane".



You're right- it is pretty bland, but good comfort food. My grandma was always more than happy to feed it to us, because none of the three kids in my family liked to drink milk, and of course she believed all the dairy association commercials that told her milk is an absolutely necessary part of a healthy diet. So it was a way to get milk down our throats without any fighting lol.


----------



## chopper

I'm with bf on this one, but I'm not there either, so enjoy!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

My gramma used to make this and would put a slice of toast on her coffee cup saucer and pour hot milk over it.  Never used a bowl.  Since the saucer was shallow,  she refilled it as the toast soaked up the milk and as she ate it.  We got to have some with sugar sprinkled,  but it was not a favorite grandkid food.  She also gave us kids "coffee"  - hardly any in the cup with lots of milk poured in.  Fun to drink from an adult cup.


----------



## Oldvine

I wouldn't care if it grossed out by BF, I would enjoy my toast and hot milk when ever I felt like it... with lots of butter and salt and pepper and I do.   My dad made that for us often.  My mother made it with coffee and milk.


----------



## Skittle68

Oldvine said:


> I wouldn't care if it grossed out by BF, I would enjoy my toast and hot milk when ever I felt like it... with lots of butter and salt and pepper and I do.   My dad made that for us often.  My mother made it with coffee and milk.



Breakfast is one of the meals that we are both home for the most often (we work somewhat opposite schedules) so we usually make something we can both enjoy  I'm sure I would get sick of it if I had it all the time anyway. It's a nice treat for me tho


----------



## Somebunny

pacanis said:


> Making this is in my near future. Kind of what you are talking about, with the addition of an egg
> 
> Quaker Kitchen Milk Poached Eggs Over Toast - YouTube



Pac, I tried this for lunch today.....I was not impressed . The egg poached perfectly, but the toast  and milk didn't do anything for me.  Maybe because I used a very high fiber multigrain bread for the toast and the milk was 1%.  Maybe if it was white bread and full fat milk which I suspect the video maker used, it might be improved upon.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the feedback, Somebun.
It's good to hear it cooked well, but my only thought was was you said, whether or not a person has a taste for the milk on toast. I don't like warm milk at all, but I love milk gravies, so we'll see. And I always have white bread and whole milk on hand, so no problem there.


----------



## Snip 13

I've never tried it. I've got a lot of weird things I eat so this doesn't sound strange at all.
I'll try it sometime


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

At my Grandpa's house, it was cold milk, in a bowl with untoasted white bread and sugar.  I used to eat it, and didn't mind it.  It wasn't my favorite.  They made much nicer breakfast meals than that.  I used to love the half grapefruit with sugar, or the freshly sliced, ripe cantalope.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## Soma

at our home, we used to have crumbled saltine crackers with hot milk and sugar.
 I still like it.....it's just a little salty, from the crackers, but I liked it sweetened with a tsp of sugar. Makes a nice pre-bedtime snack.


----------



## LPBeier

I have to say I have never had hot milk on toast.  To be honest, I had never even heard of it before now.

My Mom used to make creamed "fill-in-the-blank" on toast with the blank being anything from mushrooms to turkey to ham and peas (my favourite has always been mushrooms).  For breakfast in the winter on the prairies we would often have hot chocolate with toast and peanut butter but never combined.  

I find this interesting.  If there comes a day when I can have both toast and milk I want to try this and/or any of the combinations you all have mentioned!


----------



## Addie

For me it was always a hot cup of cocoa made with evaporated milk and two pieces of toast before I headed out the door to school.


----------



## Snip 13

I was never fond of meat growing up so I used to eat the gravy from my moms stews on buttered toast and dig out all the veggies to eat on the side.

Now that I make my own food I just mash my veggies and put them on the toast. I still prefer veg over meat.


----------



## CharlieD

Never heard of it, but a thought of hot milk makes me cringe.


----------



## mmyap

We sometimes have a scoop of warm rice with milk poured over and some brown sugar.  Seems like it's very similar.  Kind of bland but very comforting and easy on a squirrely stomach.


----------



## Addie

When I went shopping I picked up a box of Keebler's Toasteds Buttercrisp crackers. An impulse purchase. I don't buy crackers. The carb bit. So while watching TV, I opened the box and got a small glass of milk. I took a bite of the cracker and a sip of milk. I was so surprised.

Do any of you remember the Nabisco Lunch Milk Crackers? My mother used to buy them and break them up in a bowl for me and pour milk over them. I loved them. And when my kids came along, they had them also. Then slowly the price started to creep up. They are close to $5.00 a box and less crackers in the box. I haven't bought them in eons. Don't even look at them on the shelf. But the Keebler's crackers tasted almost just like them. A tad sweeter than the Nabisco ones I grew up with. So in the future I might consider buying them again. I did get a small bowl and break them up so I could pour the milk over them. A childhood memory revisited.


----------



## buckytom

i'd heard the term milk-toast before, but it always had a connotation of a wimpy or maybe a bland person. i can see the connection.

i wonder if the culinary milk toast gave rise to breakfast cereals?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

buckytom said:


> i'd heard the term milk-toast before, but it always had a connotation of a wimpy or maybe a bland person. i can see the connection.
> 
> i wonder if the culinary milk toast gave rise to breakfast cereals?



Popcorn was originally served up with milk and sugar, like a breakfast cereal.  Not the way I like to eat my popcorn.  I guess you could say it would be like eating corn-pops cereal.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> i'd heard the term milk-toast before, but it always had a connotation of a wimpy or maybe a bland person. i can see the connection.
> 
> i wonder if the culinary milk toast gave rise to breakfast cereals?



That's actually Milquetoast, a comic strip character from the 1920s about a timid person 

I grew up in Mich., where Kellogg's is based. Corn flakes began as a sort of health food. There were two Kellogg brothers who ran a sanitarium with the goal of encouraging good health with special diets, including whole grains. The founder of Post cereals was a patient there  More info: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kellogg_Cereal#section_1

My uncle used to have leftover rice with sugar and milk for breakfast.


----------



## buckytom

thanks, gg. interesting stuff. but i wonder if the name has anything to do with the dish's bland nature.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GotGarlic said:


> That's actually Milquetoast, a comic strip character from the 1920s about a timid person
> 
> I grew up in Mich., where Kellogg's is based. Corn flakes began as a sort of health food. There were two Kellogg brothers who ran a sanitarium with the goal of encouraging good health with special diets, including whole grains. The founder of Post cereals was a patient there  More info: Kellogg Company - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> My uncle used to have leftover rice with sugar and milk for breakfast.



I'm in Michigan too, but in "da U/P".  I knew about the Kellog's brothers and was wondering when someone would bring that up.  I didn't know that the founder of Post cereals was a patient at the Kellog's sanitarium/resort.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm in Michigan too, but in "da U/P".  I knew about the Kellog's brothers and was wondering when someone would bring that up.  I didn't know that the founder of Post cereals was a patient at the Kellog's sanitarium/resort.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I grew up in several places in SE Michigan. Moved to VA in 1985.

Battle Creek Sanitarium Notable Patients. Also includes Mary Todd Lincoln, Amelia Earhart and Sojourner Truth. Man, I could read about history all day ... But I want to get outside while it's over 50°F.


----------



## buckytom

yup, with gg's help, a little research reveals that i was right.

the character casper milquetoast was a play on the term milk toast because he was inoffensive, and had a weak or sensitive stomach: Caspar Milquetoast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and that eating cereals and milk were invented for their blandness as part of a healthy diet: Corn flakes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> yup, with gg's help, a little research reveals that i was right.
> 
> the character casper milquetoast was a play on the term milk toast because he was inoffensive, and had a weak or sensitive stomach: Caspar Milquetoast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> and that eating cereals and milk were invented for their blandness as part of a healthy diet: Corn flakes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Blandness is healthy, eh? That's disheartening. I love big flavors!


----------



## buckytom

does spicy food stir your passions??? lol.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> does spicy food stir your passions??? lol.



One of them  See the pork chile verde thread.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> I grew up in several places in SE Michigan. Moved to VA in 1985.
> 
> Battle Creek Sanitarium Notable Patients. Also includes Mary Todd Lincoln, Amelia Earhart and Sojourner Truth. Man, I could read about history all day ... But I want to get outside while it's over 50°F.



You guys are all making me homesick. I left the battle creek area in 1979.  I've been back for several visits, but am due to go again soon. Several classmates had parents who worked at Kellog's. I used to love to take the factory tour (where they gave you an entire snack pack of little boxes of cereals). They stopped doing the tours a long time ago.  Then they had a visitor center (down town) of sorts where you got to learn how the ceral was made and got one little box of froot loops at the end.  Now that has closed down too.  I feel sorry for the youth that never gets the chance to experience the factory tour.  Sure was a good time!


----------



## Rigges

*Hot Milk and Toast*



Skittle68 said:


> Has anyone ever had toast with hot milk poured over it, with salt and pepper, or am I the only one who grew up eating this? I like it so much I get cravings for it, but I don't eat it often because it grosses my bf out lol. Bf is gone for the day, so I'm going to go make myself some milk toast... ::



Hello Skittle68
I grew Up in the 60's and 70's
for breakfast, both me and my younger brother had HOT Milk and Toast.
We learned this from our grandmother on my mother's side.

Our method was as follows. 
On  the Stove with a 2 - 3 qt Pan 
2-4 cups of Milk
3/4 to 1.5 sticks of Butter 
Heat till Butter is melted and Milk is HOT! 
During the heating, you can Salt and Pepper to taste we liked it with a salty taste.
Also, while it is heating up make toast from bread 4- 6 Pieces per person.

Put the HOT milk  mixture in large enough bowls and dunk toast in the buttery milk.

My father did something a bit different he made toast then put it in a bowl and added Milk and Suger the milk was cold not heated. I never cared for that version strange as I am a sweet tooth person.

Hope you all can enjoy any of these versions let me know too

Mother and Grandmother were from Iowa.
Father was from Indiana.
We grew up in California 

OH, how about?
Ground Bologna with Ground Pickle & Onion with Mayo or Miracle Whip and a bit of mustard.

Lastly, I have been having HOT Milk and Toast a few times this last month thinking about having some today too.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Rigges said:


> Hello Skittle68
> I grew Up in the 60's and 70's
> for breakfast, both me and my younger brother had HOT Milk and Toast.
> We learned this from our grandmother on my mother's side.
> 
> Our method was as follows.
> On  the Stove with a 2 - 3 qt Pan
> 2-4 cups of Milk
> 3/4 to 1.5 sticks of Butter
> Heat till Butter is melted and Milk is HOT!
> During the heating, you can Salt and Pepper to taste we liked it with a salty taste.
> Also, while it is heating up make toast from bread 4- 6 Pieces per person.
> 
> Put the HOT milk  mixture in large enough bowls and dunk toast in the buttery milk.
> 
> My father did something a bit different he made toast then put it in a bowl and added Milk and Suger the milk was cold not heated. I never cared for that version strange as I am a sweet tooth person.
> 
> Hope you all can enjoy any of these versions let me know too
> 
> Mother and Grandmother were from Iowa.
> Father was from Indiana.
> We grew up in California
> 
> OH, how about?
> Ground Bologna with Ground Pickle & Onion with Mayo or Miracle Whip and a bit of mustard.
> 
> Lastly, I have been having HOT Milk and Toast a few times this last month thinking about having some today too.



Ad some oysters and you have stew! I grew up in Iowa and love hot milk but usually with something like oatmeal or cream of wheat. We'd heat the milk to add to the cereal, even shredded wheat. My FIL did like hot milk and toast which I thought odd. Now days if I can't sleep I have hot milk with Horlick's added. 

Your ground bologna recipe sounds good!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I don't know if I would want to cook for someone who is "grossed out" by something as simple as milktoast. I wonder what his reaction would be if you made something like Dinuguan or Stir Fried Eel in Black Bean Sauce?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I love eel. We used to catch them in The River and get them smoked at the Hot Fish Shop fish market in Winona. I always get eel when out for sushi, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We were enver given hot milk and toast, but every once in a while, at Grandpa's house, I had bread in a bowl of milk, with sugar sprinkled on top.  I was told that this was a regular breakfast meal during the depression era.  I liked it.  DW can't handle anything that is, as she calls it, soggy, not even open-faced sandwiches with gravy on top.  Oh well, more for me.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> We were enver given hot milk and toast, but every once in a while, at Grandpa's house, I had bread in a bowl of milk, with sugar sprinkled on top.  I was told that this was a regular breakfast meal during the depression era.  I liked it.  DW can't handle anything that is, as she calls it, soggy, not even open-faced sandwiches with gravy on top.  Oh well, more for me.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



BTW Chief, how is your wife doing? Considering all she has been through during that terrible stressful time, if she doesn't want hot milk and toast, then she doesn't have to have it.


----------



## medtran49

I used to babysit a little 7-8 year old Cuban boy after he got home from school when DD was a baby.  Freddie's afternoon snack (that his mother provided ingredients for) was nearly always sweetened condensed milk poured on white bread and then toasted lightly in the oven.  Freddie was a bit pudgy.  It would be interesting to see if he still likes his milk toast as an adult.


----------



## CharlieD

medtran49 said:


> ... sweetened condensed milk poured on white bread ...



That sounds divine. I love sweetened condensed milk in any form.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> That sounds divine. I love sweetened condensed milk in any form.



I need to go to Eagle site and look for some recipes using sweetened condensed milk. The only thing I have made with it so far is the Chocolate Chip Cheesecake.


----------



## CharlieD

oh, my, i wish I had time to translate some of russian cake recipes for you. Russians use a lot of it, as much if not more than in South America. Strangely it is not nearly as popular here.


----------



## medtran49

CharlieD said:


> That sounds divine. I love sweetened condensed milk in any form.


 
Charlie, you must have a SERIOUS sweet tooth. 

Addie, try a cherry cheesepie.  Yummy!


----------



## GotGarlic

Tres leches (three milks) cake is fabulous.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Charlie, you must have a SERIOUS sweet tooth.
> 
> Addie, try a cherry cheesepie.  Yummy!



Now that sounds like a definite Pirate dessert. He LOVES cherries. Will give it a look. Just mentioned it to him and he wants to know when! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## medtran49

The last few times I've made it, I've skipped the graham cracker crust and made a vanilla wafer crust.  I like it MUCH better with the vanilla wafter crust.


----------

